# Finde Fehler im Programm nicht (Klasse Kreis)



## javanoobie (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo! 
Habe folgendes Problem.
Kann den Fehler im Code nicht finden,obwohl ich das Programm abgeschrieben habe.Der Compiler meldet:

C:\Programme\JavaSoft\JRE\1.3.1_02\Lernhefte\JAV03N\Lektion2\KreisTest.java:4: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class Kreis  
location: class KreisTest
	 Kreis kreis = new Kreis (100,100,50);
         ^
C:\Programme\JavaSoft\JRE\1.3.1_02\Lernhefte\JAV03N\Lektion2\KreisTest.java:4: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class Kreis  
location: class KreisTest
	 Kreis kreis = new Kreis (100,100,50);
                           ^
2 errors

Prozess beendet mit Exit-Code 1
---------------------------------------------------

Habe das tausendmal Überprüft (groß und kleinschreibung).
Hier der Code dazu.

```
public class KreisTest extends Object
{
public static void main (String [] args) {
	 Kreis kreis = new Kreis (100,100,50);
	System.out.println("flaeche = "+kreis.flaeche +", umfang = "+kreis.umfang);
	kreis.flaeche=1000000;
	kreis.umfang=0;
	System.out.println("Flaeche und Umfang geaendert");
	System.out.println("flaeche = "+kreis.flaeche +",umfang = "+kreis.umfang);
	}
}
```

Vielcht könnt  ihr mir ja helfen...
Danke im vorraus :applaus:


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Wie in der Schule gilt auch hier, dass man nur korrekte Sachen abschreiben sollte. Klar fliegen dir die Fehlermeldungen um die Ohren, denn wenn das bischen Code alles ist, was du abgeschrieben hast, fehlt ja wohl mindestens die Klasse Kreis. Vielleicht liest du mal den Text der womöglich vor und hinter deiner Abschreibvorlage steht und Dinge werden klarer...


----------

